

How to Make a Bug-Out Bag - MattRyanLG
http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2012/03/29/how-to-make-a-bug-out-bag/

======
HedgeMage
While the spirit of the article is great, I can't say much for the gear
selection. It smacks a bit of "tacti-cool city boy" and could be made more
practical.

Some things to note:

Modular packs add lots of weight, and you'll want to travel light. You don't
know how much ground you'll have to cover, what the terrain will be like, or
who you will be trying to help along. Stick with something simple.

For men, military packs offer a good balance of weight, durability, and low
price. Women _stay away_ from them. Military packs are designed for a male
frame, and do not distribute weight optimally for a female frame. Proper
weight distribution lets you carry a heavier load farther with less pain or
fatigue.

Take the time to learn some basic survival skills. With more knowledge, you
need less gear.

Don't rely on a rigid water bottle, period. They can be broken easily, wear
out and leak, and are very low capacity compared to water bladders. Get a
bladder (such as those by Camelbak or Platypus) and make sure your pack
accommodates it so that you can drink while you move.

Don't carry prepackaged water -- the packaging takes up space and adds weight
you don't need. Carry a good water purifier, and purification drops or tabs as
back-up.

What kind of first aid gear you should carry depends a lot on your skill
level, but whatever you buy MUST be in a waterproof, airtight container.

MREs are kind of bulky for what you get, but if you are a novice they are very
easy to deal with. There are plenty of books on backpacking food with more
palatable, nutritious, and portable suggestions if you are interested.

The advice on clothing is generally good, though an extra set of shoes,
depending on what you wear, may be impractically bulky. Lots of extra socks
are a must-have.

There are lots of shelter options out there -- what you will want depends a
lot on whether you are bugging out with others, and your skill level. I'm
partial to camping hammocks like the Hennessy, though my BoB also includes a
tent because my son is usually with me. He has an emergency lightweight
shelter in case we get separated. _Everyone_ in the family must have what they
need to survive independently if separated, period. Even the little ones.

As for other gear, choose carefully, get the most utility for the
weight/cost/size possible. In addition to the "ten essentials" (navigation,
shelter, nutrition, hydration, insulation, first aid, fire, light, repair kit,
sun/bug protection), I make sure to have provisions for communication, self
defense, stress relief, and trade.

To touch on stress relief in particular, books and games can be bulky and
heavy. I carry two packs of cards, a journal and writing implement
(practically useful, not just for an outlet), and dice. Add to that the kata
in my head (prearranged forms from martial arts) or any similarly repeatable
exercise you know, and for just a few ounces you can have stress relief and
entertainment alone or with others. Small musical instruments such as a
harmonica are great, too.

------
davidu
I'm an avid skier and I've started skiing with a pretty extensive bug-out bag.
I've had enough off-piste scares and known people who have gotten in serious
trouble (including one death) that it seems worth it.

I've got everything from water and first-aid to glow sticks (in case of raves,
naturally), a GPS and PLB (SPOT Finder), cell phone, headlamp, along with a
variety of knives (and a leatherman). I occasionally will bring a shovel and
extra pair of socks.

I also wear a hi-vis ski outfit now. Obnoxious, but safe: [https://fbcdn-
sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/535075_...](https://fbcdn-
sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
prn1/535075_868275816172_3101830_38391810_1979748718_n.jpg)

~~~
pasbesoin
For day hikes (into fairly remote areas), I carry a moderately larger day pack
with enough gear to -- if somewhat uncomfortably -- get by for a week (in
summer). Enough clothing (layers) to overnight and/or be comfortable on a cool
day. Rain gear. Multipurpose tool. Local map(s). Adequate water for the day,
plus water purification. Compass. First aid kit. Light source (these days,
LED). Fire-making equipment. High cal trail mix. Bug repellent. Sunscreen. For
convenience and comfort, some TP.

The pack's still quite manageable -- I need the exercise, anyway. And in
addition to taking care of myself, I'm ready to help anyone on the trail who
might be in trouble but unprepared.

Until it was recently stolen, I had a Jansport daypack that I rather liked. As
mentioned, moderately larger (than a standard "backpack"). And while without a
rigid frame, it did have a waist belt, although I often didn't use it.

P.S. I forgot to mention the cell phone. Turned off to conserve battery. In
some areas, I have reception. In others, I know/suspect that after a few days
missing, someone will bring in a local tranceiver to look for a signal from
me. (And family know where I am and what network my phone uses.)

P.P.S. Signal mirror -- many compass models include a mirror that can function
as such. I wrote this whole comment ad hoc, without actually packing or
consulting a list.

And a mylar "thermo-blanket". Also quite shiny and "visible" -- and I think
some now come colored red on one side.

------
thisrod
You'd want a truck rather than a bag to carry all that! For a serious
discussion of wilderness travel, read Ray Jardine's _Trail Life_.

<http://www.rayjardine.com/ray-way/Trail-Life/index.htm>

~~~
MattRyanLG
You can definitely fit everything in the article inside a single bag.

------
jakeludington
The only thing this bag needs is a GottaGo portable cardboard toilet.

~~~
MattRyanLG
It's a great thought. Amazing a cardboard toilet can hold 275 lbs. of human,
though. Remarkable.

------
georgemcbay
Sounds like somebody has been watching that Doomsday Preppers show.

~~~
MattRyanLG
The primary inspiration for the article came from Patrolling with Sean Kennedy
on RantTV. I haven't seen the Doomsday show, though I might check it out now
that you mention it. Thanks!

